# Heads



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I just got my 05 GTO about a month ago had it tuned and found out it has a cam but the heads and springs are still stock... After reading a few articles on here I'm gettin the idea that if u upgrade your cam you at LEAST upgrade the springs if not heads ... So my ? Is what kinda heads and springs should I look for do they come in kits ? I'm not looking for anything crazy I don't need $5k heads that can handle 1000 HP I just need a simple upgrade that will accommodate the cam my engine makes a slight "clattering sound" I was told due to having a cam with stock springs but I figure if I go that far I might as well change the heads and all any suggestions ?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Ok so I just got my 05 GTO about a month ago had it tuned and found out it has a cam but the heads and springs are still stock... After reading a few articles on here I'm gettin the idea that if u upgrade your cam you at LEAST upgrade the springs if not heads ... So my ? Is what kinda heads and springs should I look for do they come in kits ? I'm not looking for anything crazy I don't need $5k heads that can handle 1000 HP I just need a simple upgrade that will accommodate the cam my engine makes a slight "clattering sound" I was told due to having a cam with stock springs but I figure if I go that far I might as well change the heads and all any suggestions ?


You could have your stock heads worked over by Advanced Inductions.I've seen people post up very good numbers with AI CNC stock heads(40+ rwhp).L92 heads are a cheap option as well.

For valvesprings I went with Patriot Extreme Dual valvesprings up to .660 lift which are offered in a kit,$270ish when I bought them a little over a year ago.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

To get the stock heads worked over or even get after market heads/springs do I have to know how big my cam is ? Like I said I bought it like this it could be a worthless cam or a expensive one I have no clue but if I had to guess I'd say it's cheap by the half assed work in other areas I've seen


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> To get the stock heads worked over or even get after market heads/springs do I have to know how big my cam is ? Like I said I bought it like this it could be a worthless cam or a expensive one I have no clue but if I had to guess I'd say it's cheap by the half assed work in other areas I've seen


I don't think you'd have to worry about the cam specs if you CNC the stock heads,I'm no expert though.

Springs are rated up to a certain amount of lift so you'd want to know what lift your cam is spec'ed(sp?) to so that you get the correct ones.If you have stock cubes the cam shouldn't be huge so I'd think any spring rated up to say .650 would be fine since you don't really know the specs of the cam.

If I am wrong regarding any of this I hope someone will chime in and correct any misinformation I may have given you.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree if I were in the market for heads I would just CNC the stock heads 
and have them rebuilt it's definitley a great bang for the buck and alot 
cheaper then purchasing new heads.I am surprised the power gains you 
can get by just CNC heads.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

IcemanGTO said:


> I agree if I were in the market for heads I would just CNC the stock heads
> and have them rebuilt it's definitley a great bang for the buck and alot
> cheaper then purchasing new heads.I am surprised the power gains you
> can get by just CNC heads.


If I were getting stock heads worked I'd only get it done by AI.I've never seen any other place get the gains out of CNC stock heads as AI does out of them.

But if you're planning on FI with alot of boost down the road aftermarket heads with a thick deck would be the way to go OP.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

No plans for boost but time for my newbie ? Of the day lol what's AI/FI ?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS3 top end


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Having your heads redone will cost you about a grand. $500 and up for a CNC job, couple hundred bucks for springs, more money yet for titanium retainers, etc. etc. You don't have to spend "5 grand" to have a nice heads cam setup. I would stay away from Trick Flow, Mast, and AFR, not because of quality, they are top notch, but because of ungodly price. They are very proud of their name... They all also specialize in souped up old style cathedral port heads. The biggest intake runners and the best port jobs still don't flow as well as the new style rectangle port LS3/L92 heads, and the new rectangle port heads are cheaper. I just don't get it...

Anyways, if you don't know what your cam is, and you already got headers I would look online for a heads/cam kit for around 2 grand or less that has everything you need. My kit cost around $2100 and came with bad ass cnc ported LS3/L92 heads with hollow stem stainless steel valves, titanium retainers, .650 lift springs, heat treated pushrods, and of course, the cam of your choice. It's basically like paying for a nice set of heads and getting the push rods, and cam thrown in for free, along with the frills of heavy duty springs, locks, and titanium retainers, and if you want to pay a hundred or so more, you get the hollow stem valves. 

I just don't know why everybody doesn't do this. You're looking at gains of 80 to 100+ rwhp, not to mention a sound and rocking vibration that will get you stared at wherever you go. The only downside is you take a hit in gas mileage, but I don't give a rat's ass. Just be aware that if you go the LS3/L92 route, you have to buy an intake manifold and rocker arms to go with it because the old school LS1/2/6 cathedral port manifold and rockers aren't compatible. I got mine from Texas-Speed. They are great, but there are many different companies out there to choose from. Check out T-S. They will at least give you an idea of what's out there. Texas-Speed.com


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Your build was exactly what I think of whenever I see an LS2 on the road. HUGE bang for the buck!


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I just looked at the AI site and must say I feel lost lol I don't know what any of the packages mean I don't wanna get the wrong stuff can anybody tell me if the $1995 LS2 package is a good deal and work with my car ?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Ummm, AI is suppose to be what...:confused


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Advanced inductions there sposed to be good I just emailed them I hope they break it down simple for me lol


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Ok so I just looked at the AI site and must say I feel lost lol I don't know what any of the packages mean I don't wanna get the wrong stuff can anybody tell me if the $1995 LS2 package is a good deal and work with my car ?


Sounds like you aren't ready for this kind of mod yet. You much more to learn yet. Check out LS1tech.com There is a really good sticky about cams and all that good stuff there


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not doing it myself I just wanna buy the stuff and have it put on id like to meet the idiot that owned this car before me everything is half assed


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Advanced inductions there sposed to be good I just emailed them I hope they break it down simple for me lol


They'll give you the info you need.

And as stated the L92/LS3 are good and cheaper than TF,AFR,etc.,I just wouldn't use them with FI if alot of boost was in the plans.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Hope this is ok to do,but a guy has a set of CNC 243's for $700 plus shipping.

Ported 243 heads - LS1GTO.com Forums

You could buy these and turn around and sell yours for $400-$500.

I would consider it myself if I had $700 to spare at the moment.


----------

